# Your Santa List



## shamoo (Nov 26, 2009)

So its that time of year, whats on your list for Santa? I just got a Cumara and a Curado so I think thats it..........who the heck am I kidding. I'm going to stock up on hooks, weights, line, kreature type baits and anything else Santa thinks I should get.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2009)

I make a huge list each year 


and this is what I wake to find in my stocking:


----------



## poolie (Nov 26, 2009)

When I was 4 my evil older brother came up with a plan to kill my joy of Christmas for years to come. Around September or October, whenever the Sears Christmas catalog used to show up, all thoughts turned to making the list for Santa. My brother started the prank by taking every opportunity to tell me that Santa did not bring toys to bad kids and that all I was going to get Christmas morning was a bag a switches (sticks). I initially ignored him because if that was the rule he, not I would be getting the bag of switches (I'm certain they ground down his horns when he was born). As Christmas grew closer, anytime I did something remotely wrong there was my brother to plant the seed that my Christmas morning was not going to be a happy one. So the big day arrives. I wake up and tear off to the living room and low and behold there it was, a freaking bag of sticks with a tag that said "To bad boy Jon, from Santa". I'm sure I woke up the entire neighborhood screaming. My brother had gotten up in the middle of the night and hid my toys in the closet and replaced them with the worst present a 4 year old could ever get. My brother was over in the corner rolling with laughter. Yes, he received a major a$$ whipping for his prank but I'm sure in his mind it was worth every moment.

As an adult I always buy myself one item (something over the top) for Christmas to assure that never happens again. Haven't yet decided what that will be this year, but Tackle Warehouse is having a Back Friday sale so you never know.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2009)

That is a great Story Poolie - we might be related


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is a great Story Poolie - we might be related


Methinks you would be the brother.... :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 26, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > That is a great Story Poolie - we might be related
> ...




Oh yeah, that is obvious


----------



## gizfawfish (Nov 27, 2009)

I am hoping to get the sext shad kit and a revo s combo from dicks to use on crankbaits.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 28, 2009)

No fishing stuff on my list, as I didn't get much of a chance this past season to use the stuff I already have, lol. The wife and I concentrate on the grandkids and our mothers during Christmas. Even our brothers and sisters don't get anything except a card, as we all decided years ago to do it that way. I love having the grandkids over on Chrsitmas morning and watching them open the gifts from "Santa".


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm getting a Diawa Swim-bait Rod, 12' Surf Rod and a Okuma Bait Runner Reel.....and a few other goodies!


----------



## 1436delta (Nov 28, 2009)

8) SANTA I WOULD LIKE THIS FOR ME :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> I'm getting a Diawa Swim-bait Rod, 12' Surf Rod and a Okuma Bait Runner Reel.....and a few other goodies!




AC - you gonna start hitting the salt?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a Diawa Swim-bait Rod, 12' Surf Rod and a Okuma Bait Runner Reel.....and a few other goodies!
> ...




Definitely! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > ACarbone624 said:
> ...



Let me know - I have been fishing some spots in NJ on a regular basis


----------

